# Looking For Help - Email Client Written In Python And Qt



## LauraHiri (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi - I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post in. I run a bootstrapped startup and we have a very early, very buggy desktop email client beta. 

We need to test it with a pool of Mac users who use Office 365, with Outlook or OWA. If anyone is using this setup and is interested in downloading a version to try for an hour or so, it would really help us out we would be eternally grateful and indebted to you  -https://www.hiri.com/

Any questions or comments welcome and wanted! Thank you.


----------

